# Ear wraps!



## Baer Paws (Jan 24, 2013)

*You can find bands and wraps here*

Wrapping bands, Latex Bands, Plastic Wraps, Band removal scissors for Dogs


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You can just take a plastic kitchen (or any) garbage bag and cut it into the right size rectangles (6X9 or 6X12 depending on hair length).  It's a pain to cut them and they are never perfect or colorful, but they are wraps.


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's the best place for bands & wraps Paw Marks Has Everything You Need For Your Long Coated Dog these don't break the hair!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't use vet wrap. Every time you remove it you rip out and break hair.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I made some out of dog poop bags. (Clean ones)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I made some out of dog poop bags. (Clean ones)


Very funny Fluffyspoos. That is a good idea though if you want colors, poop bags certainly come in many color choices and we all always have them around.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm also thinking about oiling her ears. I read that it can help the hair grow. I'm hoping it would also repair her hair. Not sure what oil they're talking about though?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Summerwinds is great!


----------

